# Looks like someone at Vans shoes likes UE....



## mrtoby (Apr 15, 2013)

A good watch if you got time, a few from the UK+euro riders at an abandoned place in Croatia...


http://offthewall.tv/video/derp_derelict_places_-_dubrovnik_croatia


----------



## mrtoby (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.vans.co.uk/news/item/9441/vans-presents-derp


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 16, 2013)

Cheers, will take a look at that later , not coming up on my mobile :+


----------

